# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  coturnix μαζί με colinus

## captain

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, προτού προβώ σε αγορά, εάν θα μπορούσαν να συμβιώσουν τα κοινά ορτύκια με τους κολίνους σε μια ξύλινη κλούβα 1.50 x 0,80 x 1,40 η οποία είναι περασμένη με βερνίκι εμποτισμού οικολογικό.Μιλάμε για 3 κολίνους (1 αρσ. + 2 θηλ.)και 2 κοινά θηλυκά.Η κλούβα θα έχει κλαδιά για πατήθρες και 1 κουτί για το βράδυ.Ο πάτος είναι επίσης ξύλινος και περασμένος 4 φορές με αδιάβροχο μονωτικό και μάλλον θα βάλω μέσα άμμο πουλιών με άχυρα ή σκέτο άχυρο.Αυτά τα λίγα.Τι προτείνετε;

----------

